# Galway Downs



## timbuck (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyone know if they have benches and canopies set up?  
That spot is one of the worst for lugging a bunch of crap to the field.


----------



## watfly (Sep 24, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know if they have benches and canopies set up?
> That spot is one of the worst for lugging a bunch of crap to the field.


I think that's league dependent.  For MLS Next the home team provides canopy and bench.  If by "they" you mean, Galway Downs, I think that's a no.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 24, 2021)

This weekend we have state cup there.  Several years ago-  We had state cup games there and they provided bench and canopy.


----------



## watfly (Sep 24, 2021)

timbuck said:


> This weekend we have state cup there.  Several years ago-  We had state cup games there and they provided bench and canopy.


Sounds like a question for SoCal Soccer League since I assume they're the host.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 24, 2021)

They used to have a "Chat with us" button on their homepage.  It seems to have disappeared.  (I'd love to see some of the things that people sent them!!)
I'll try emailing but im sure they have more important things to deal with right now than whether or not I have to haul a canopy across the desert.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 24, 2021)

timbuck said:


> They used to have a "Chat with us" button on their homepage.  It seems to have disappeared.  (I'd love to see some of the things that people sent them!!)
> I'll try emailing but im sure they have more important things to deal with right now than whether or not I have to haul a canopy across the desert.


Doubtful they will be providing you with anything, so don't count on that.  

Big your dust goggles, nose plug, ice and water for those thirsty fields that are better for horses vs soccer.


----------



## watfly (Sep 24, 2021)

timbuck said:


> They used to have a "Chat with us" button on their homepage.  It seems to have disappeared.  (I'd love to see some of the things that people sent them!!)
> I'll try emailing but im sure they have more important things to deal with right now than whether or not I have to haul a canopy across the desert.


Id bet the Chat feature was deleted shortly after the Discovery schedules came out.


----------



## Speed (Sep 24, 2021)

I can't answer your question but I hate that place and will be there both days this weekend.


----------



## watfly (Sep 24, 2021)

Speed said:


> I can't answer your question but I hate that place and will be there both days this weekend.


We will be there Sunday for an 11am game, "supposed" to be in low 80's.  I'm going to be in the minority here, but I don't hate Galway Downs.  The wind and dust suck, but the newer 11v11 fields along the main road are in very good condition, albeit a bit small compared to most 11v11 pitches.  Coming from SD I'd much rather go to Galway than Great Park because of traffic.  GP is a much nicer facility, but the turf fields are brutal in the heat.  Our game two weeks ago was 96 air temp on turf.  Turf temp had to be well over 100.  (I know that's an anomaly).  Haven't played O'side forever but I hear those fields are no longer in great shape.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Sep 24, 2021)

watfly said:


> We will be there Sunday for an 11am game, "supposed" to be in low 80's.  I'm going to be in the minority here, but I don't hate Galway Downs.  The wind and dust suck, but the newer 11v11 fields along the main road are in very good condition, albeit a bit small compared to most 11v11 pitches.  Coming from SD I'd much rather go to Galway than Great Park because of traffic.  GP is a much nicer facility, but the turf fields are brutal in the heat.  Our game two weeks ago was 96 air temp on turf.  Turf temp had to be well over 100.  (I know that's an anomaly).  Haven't played O'side forever but I hear those fields are no longer in great shape.


I like Galloway as well. Lots of wineries around, good food, overall not terrible fields. They could water a little more to keep the fields green out of season.


----------



## crush (Sep 24, 2021)

watfly said:


> We will be there Sunday for an 11am game, "supposed" to be in low 80's.  I'm going to be in the minority here, but I don't hate Galway Downs.  The wind and dust suck, but the newer 11v11 fields along the main road are in very good condition, albeit a bit small compared to most 11v11 pitches.  Coming from SD I'd much rather go to Galway than Great Park because of traffic.  GP is a much nicer facility, but the turf fields are brutal in the heat.  Our game two weeks ago was 96 air temp on turf.  Turf temp had to be well over 100.  (I know that's an anomaly).  Haven't played O'side forever but I hear those fields are no longer in great shape.


Great attitude bro and i see your point.  I saw a snake by my car once and just went back to the fields.  I sure didnt want to tell my wife or dd because it was on their side.  I wasnt going to get up and close to see if it had a rattle either.  It's way to far off the 15 and then everyone is drinking wine on the weekends.  Now if you could stay at Vail Lake with RV, now your talking.  80's is really 90s so dont fool yourself.  Plus you always have to keep one eye out for Gun Guy.........


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 24, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know if they have benches and canopies set up?
> That spot is one of the worst for lugging a bunch of crap to the field.


Last weekend benches were there, no canopies.


----------



## Curious (Sep 24, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know if they have benches and canopies set up?
> That spot is one of the worst for lugging a bunch of crap to the field.


When we were there in the spring, we played on fields inside the track and were able to park on the track itself so we were close to the fields.  Hopefully if your game is on one of those fields you can at least drive there to drop off the gear even if you need to park farther away.


----------



## dreamz (Sep 26, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know if they have benches and canopies set up?
> That spot is one of the worst for lugging a bunch of crap to the field.


There were tents and benches there yesterday for State Cup games.


----------



## RedCard (Sep 26, 2021)

If I remember correctly, only Sioverlakes provides both benches and ez-ups. Everyplace else, it’s bring your own ez-ups


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 26, 2021)

I remember one mud fest ago , I think it was the state cup of 2019???  Its was so muddy there and on my silverado my tires were bald, My fault for being lazy.  It was so muddy that not only did I lose a shoe , I barely made it up the exit ramp, embarrassed to say the least.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2021)

This weekend- Every field had a bench for each team.  Some fields had canopies-  But not all.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 27, 2021)

I haven't read anything posted and will likely not answer your question.  I would just like to join the cacophony of voices crying out against the wasteland that is Galway. haha..  If you google top ten places to break your arm because some genius slapped sod on top of a parking lot, Galway is #1!


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2021)

How about this for a fun weekend of soccer.
1. Saturday game at Galway downs.  Hour and 45 minutes there.  45 minute warmup.  100 minute game. Stop for lunch.  Hour and 45 minutes home.
Left the house at 7:30 am-  Got home around 2:30pm.  6 hours on the road.  $10 for parking (cash only)
2. Sunday game at SoCal Complex (Oceanside).  Gave extra time for traffic (but it was very light Sunday morning).  45 minute drive.  There 30 minutes before warm ups.  45 minute warm up.  90 minute game.  Hour drive home.
Left the house at 9:45.  Got home at 3pm.  5 1/2 hours on the road.. ($12 for parking)

I know that having a social life is important for kids.  My wife and I also like going to dinner, parties, etc.  This soccer thing is getting in the way.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> How about this for a fun weekend of soccer.
> 1. Saturday game at Galway downs.  Hour and 45 minutes there.  45 minute warmup.  100 minute game. Stop for lunch.  Hour and 45 minutes home.
> Left the house at 7:30 am-  Got home around 2:30pm.  6 hours on the road.  $10 for parking (cash only)
> 2. Sunday game at SoCal Complex (Oceanside).  Gave extra time for traffic (but it was very light Sunday morning).  45 minute drive.  There 30 minutes before warm ups.  45 minute warm up.  90 minute game.  Hour drive home.
> ...


To me that is a great weekend.   Have less than two years of this left, then she is off to college.   I want to enjoy every minute of this since it will be gone soon.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> To me that is a great weekend.   Have less than two years of this left, then she is off to college.   I want to enjoy every minute of this since it will be gone soon.


I keep telling myself that I'm going to miss it when its gone.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> How about this for a fun weekend of soccer.
> 1. Saturday game at Galway downs.  Hour and 45 minutes there.  45 minute warmup.  100 minute game. Stop for lunch.  Hour and 45 minutes home.
> Left the house at 7:30 am-  Got home around 2:30pm.  6 hours on the road.  $10 for parking (cash only)
> 2. Sunday game at SoCal Complex (Oceanside).  Gave extra time for traffic (but it was very light Sunday morning).  45 minute drive.  There 30 minutes before warm ups.  45 minute warm up.  90 minute game.  Hour drive home.
> ...


Now you know why participation numbers are down and people have a hard time justifying spending 12+  hours away from home and basically two days to play 3 hours of soccer while paying a lot of that experience between the parking, transportation costs, club, league fees, refs, etc. 

Not a hobby that comes without some tradeoffs. This kind of time and expensive is really not need for the majority of players, local play should be fine for 70% of them I would guess.  For the 25% or so really competitive teams and players that play / to everything else ratio maybe worth it but for everyone to travel like that, I dunno.


----------



## Speed (Sep 27, 2021)

watfly said:


> We will be there Sunday for an 11am game, "supposed" to be in low 80's.  I'm going to be in the minority here, but I don't hate Galway Downs.  The wind and dust suck, but the newer 11v11 fields along the main road are in very good condition, albeit a bit small compared to most 11v11 pitches.  Coming from SD I'd much rather go to Galway than Great Park because of traffic.  GP is a much nicer facility, but the turf fields are brutal in the heat.  Our game two weeks ago was 96 air temp on turf.  Turf temp had to be well over 100.  (I know that's an anomaly).  Haven't played O'side forever but I hear those fields are no longer in great shape.


truth be told I don't either but have 2 playing soccer and they were both there this weekend. lots of driving and I am getting old and grumpy. Agree on all statements


timbuck said:


> How about this for a fun weekend of soccer.
> 1. Saturday game at Galway downs.  Hour and 45 minutes there.  45 minute warmup.  100 minute game. Stop for lunch.  Hour and 45 minutes home.
> Left the house at 7:30 am-  Got home around 2:30pm.  6 hours on the road.  $10 for parking (cash only)
> 2. Sunday game at SoCal Complex (Oceanside).  Gave extra time for traffic (but it was very light Sunday morning).  45 minute drive.  There 30 minutes before warm ups.  45 minute warm up.  90 minute game.  Hour drive home.
> ...


We drove to Silverlakes and waited 40 minutes to get in because there was a CONCERT--it was crazy and there was poor traffic control even though the sheriff's dept was there.... let the kid out of the car while we battled the traffic because it was faster for DS to walk in...finally get in pay our $12....battle traffic inside the venue. park and start walking to field. Phone rings DS calling to tell me game canceled. COVID case for a player on one of the teams .


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2021)

Speed said:


> truth be told I don't either but have 2 playing soccer and they were both there this weekend. lots of driving and I am getting old and grumpy. Agree on all statements
> 
> We drove to Silverlakes and waited 40 minutes to get in because there was a CONCERT--it was crazy and there was poor traffic control even though the sheriff's dept was there.... let the kid out of the car while we battled the traffic because it was faster for DS to walk in...finally get in pay our $12....battle traffic inside the venue. park and start walking to field. Phone rings DS calling to tell me game canceled. COVID case for a player on one of the teams .


Should have stuck around for the concert.  https://www.eventbrite.com/e/fiesta-de-tacos-w-ice-cube-cypress-hill-warren-g-xzibit-too-short-more-tickets-166865361789#

Ice Cube, Cypress Hill, Warren G, Too Short-  Kinda wish we had a game at Siverlakes this past weekend.

But that is a strange concert to start at 2pm while kids are playing soccer.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Should have stuck around for the concert.  https://www.eventbrite.com/e/fiesta-de-tacos-w-ice-cube-cypress-hill-warren-g-xzibit-too-short-more-tickets-166865361789#
> 
> Ice Cube, Cypress Hill, Warren G, Too Short-  Kinda wish we had a game at Siverlakes this past weekend.
> 
> But that is a strange concert to start at 2pm while kids are playing soccer.


Down wind and you might catch a contact buzz. 

That crowd and youth sports dont really mix, masks (gas or water filtered)  have a totally different meaning.


----------



## RedCard (Sep 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> How about this for a fun weekend of soccer.
> 1. Saturday game at Galway downs.  Hour and 45 minutes there.  45 minute warmup.  100 minute game. Stop for lunch.  Hour and 45 minutes home.
> Left the house at 7:30 am-  Got home around 2:30pm.  6 hours on the road.  $10 for parking (cash only)
> 2. Sunday game at SoCal Complex (Oceanside).  Gave extra time for traffic (but it was very light Sunday morning).  45 minute drive.  There 30 minutes before warm ups.  45 minute warm up.  90 minute game.  Hour drive home.
> ...


I see your Saturday and go all in on my wonderful Saturday.

So here's my Saturday. DD had a SoCal State Cup game at 4pm in Oceanside so had to be there at 3pm. So we left our home in the San Gabriel Valley around 11:45 due to traffic. We had to stop at Dick's Sporting Goods in Chino to get some black Adidas socks cause her club switched names and she didn't get her black socks yet (she a keeper and she doesn't like the highlight yellow colored socks she received … just love those teenage keeper problems). So that made our drive over 100 miles and just over 2 &1/2 hours. Paid the $12 parking then took the hike to field 6 which is the very last field. Both teams were warming up and I was hungry so took a hike back to the front at get a $10 asada quesadilla and a couple of Dr Peppers. Hiked all the way back to field 6, sat down and took a bite of my expensive quesadilla (which was pretty good so it was worth it). Once I took the bite, a golf cart flew across the field, spoke with both coaches, then the golf cart came to us and told us the game was rescheduled due to two nearby fires, one was a vegetation fire right next to the 5 Freeway and the other was a commercial fire a few blocks on the other side of the 5 Freeway (heard later it was 2 restaurants, not sure about that though). There was a lot of ash flying around which were getting into the player's mouths (yuck). So had to pack up, hike back to the car and drive back home 100 miles to the San Gabriel Valley. Got home around 7pm.

So basically, drove 200 miles which took just over 7 hours for some Adidas socks and a $10 asada quesadilla. At least who ever is in charge of the parking at Oceanside did refund everyone their $12. And I'm not complaining cause the health and safety of our girls and other players do come first. It did suck back on that day but all the parents are joking about it now. And it was a coaches decision not to play. Both coaches talked before the game with concerns of the smoke and ash then spoke to SoCal which rescheduled the game. My opinion, the SoCal League people there did do a great job in handling this. Everyone else seem satisfied also with the way SoCal handled this. Thumbs up to them.

Sunday, we were all happy to drive "just" 45 minutes to Silverlakes for a NPL/Discovery game and won to remain undefeated so the weekend end on a good note.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> How about this for a fun weekend of soccer.
> 1. Saturday game at Galway downs.  Hour and 45 minutes there.  45 minute warmup.  100 minute game. Stop for lunch.  Hour and 45 minutes home.
> Left the house at 7:30 am-  Got home around 2:30pm.  6 hours on the road.  $10 for parking (cash only)
> 2. Sunday game at SoCal Complex (Oceanside).  Gave extra time for traffic (but it was very light Sunday morning).  45 minute drive.  There 30 minutes before warm ups.  45 minute warm up.  90 minute game.  Hour drive home.
> ...


I would pay you to live this experience one more time.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 28, 2021)

RedCard said:


> I see your Saturday and go all in on my wonderful Saturday.
> 
> So here's my Saturday. DD had a SoCal State Cup game at 4pm in Oceanside so had to be there at 3pm. So we left our home in the San Gabriel Valley around 11:45 due to traffic. We had to stop at Dick's Sporting Goods in Chino to get some black Adidas socks cause her club switched names and she didn't get her black socks yet (she a keeper and she doesn't like the highlight yellow colored socks she received … just love those teenage keeper problems). So that made our drive over 100 miles and just over 2 &1/2 hours. Paid the $12 parking then took the hike to field 6 which is the very last field. Both teams were warming up and I was hungry so took a hike back to the front at get a $10 asada quesadilla and a couple of Dr Peppers. Hiked all the way back to field 6, sat down and took a bite of my expensive quesadilla (which was pretty good so it was worth it). Once I took the bite, a golf cart flew across the field, spoke with both coaches, then the golf cart came to us and told us the game was rescheduled due to two nearby fires, one was a vegetation fire right next to the 5 Freeway and the other was a commercial fire a few blocks on the other side of the 5 Freeway (heard later it was 2 restaurants, not sure about that though). There was a lot of ash flying around which were getting into the player's mouths (yuck). So had to pack up, hike back to the car and drive back home 100 miles to the San Gabriel Valley. Got home around 7pm.
> 
> ...


Good for the people running things to be cautious.
But this is another example why travelling far distances for games that can be played locally can go wrong.
It happened with some tournament (GAL?) this past winter in Dallas.
It happened with ECNL playoffs in Florida this summer.

Maybe for a league like ECNL - you need the travel to get national exposure and the right competition.


----------



## bossman (Sep 28, 2021)

timbuck said:


> How about this for a fun weekend of soccer.
> 1. Saturday game at Galway downs.  Hour and 45 minutes there.  45 minute warmup.  100 minute game. Stop for lunch.  Hour and 45 minutes home.
> Left the house at 7:30 am-  Got home around 2:30pm.  6 hours on the road.  $10 for parking (cash only)
> 2. Sunday game at SoCal Complex (Oceanside).  Gave extra time for traffic (but it was very light Sunday morning).  45 minute drive.  There 30 minutes before warm ups.  45 minute warm up.  90 minute game.  Hour drive home.
> ...


Couldn't agree more, especially when it's interlaced with the season and the kids are already getting enough games. Seems ridiculous to have to come back on different weekends to just play one game. If it were up to me, I would save my money. 

But to answer OP's question, there will most likely not be canopies provided.


----------



## outside! (Sep 28, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Maybe for a league like ECNL - you need the travel to get national exposure and the right competition.


Not in Southern California. We have the population density and number of players. There is no real need for any team to leave Southern California for league play. Maybe 1 to 3 teams per age group have a need to leave the state, and that would only be to compete in a national championship tournament. If there are more teams than that capable of competing for a national championship per age group in Southern California, then they should just host the tournament here. All of the letter leagues have only succeeded in diluting the competition and making it so great teams that are near one another cannot play against each other.


----------



## KJR (Sep 29, 2021)

RedCard said:


> I see your Saturday and go all in on my wonderful Saturday.
> 
> So here's my Saturday. DD had a SoCal State Cup game at 4pm in Oceanside so had to be there at 3pm. So we left our home in the San Gabriel Valley around 11:45 due to traffic. We had to stop at Dick's Sporting Goods in Chino to get some black Adidas socks cause her club switched names and she didn't get her black socks yet (she a keeper and she doesn't like the highlight yellow colored socks she received … just love those teenage keeper problems). So that made our drive over 100 miles and just over 2 &1/2 hours. Paid the $12 parking then took the hike to field 6 which is the very last field. Both teams were warming up and I was hungry so took a hike back to the front at get a $10 asada quesadilla and a couple of Dr Peppers. Hiked all the way back to field 6, sat down and took a bite of my expensive quesadilla (which was pretty good so it was worth it). Once I took the bite, a golf cart flew across the field, spoke with both coaches, then the golf cart came to us and told us the game was rescheduled due to two nearby fires, one was a vegetation fire right next to the 5 Freeway and the other was a commercial fire a few blocks on the other side of the 5 Freeway (heard later it was 2 restaurants, not sure about that though). There was a lot of ash flying around which were getting into the player's mouths (yuck). So had to pack up, hike back to the car and drive back home 100 miles to the San Gabriel Valley. Got home around 7pm.
> 
> ...


I think I walked past you on my way out. We were on field 7 and called our game at halftime. So almost 5 1/2 hours driving for 45 minutes (and no refund for the parking.)

I agree that everyone at SOCAL handled the situation as well as they could have.


----------



## RedCard (Sep 29, 2021)

KJR said:


> I think I walked past you on my way out. We were on field 7 and called our game at halftime. So almost 5 1/2 hours driving for 45 minutes (and no refund for the parking.)
> 
> I agree that everyone at SOCAL handled the situation as well as they could have.


I didn't know they called the game at halftime. I saw the last 10 minutes or so of the 1st half then went to go get my food. While walking back, I saw your team walking towards the exit but it didn't dawn on me that it was an early exit. Sucks they didn't refund your team's parking, but like you said, SOCAL handled the situation the best they could.


----------

